

Facebook allows you to download all your data, log in via OpenID, and more - ComputerGuru
https://register.facebook.com/editaccount.php

======
philfreo
None of this is news :)

~~~
patrickaljord
And you still can't export your friends (except for the useless text list of
names).

~~~
philwelch
The idea--which I am rather partial to--is that my email address is _my_
information, not yours.

~~~
mayukh
So "friends" need your permission to email you ? I am comfortable with the
idea that my friends will store my email address in their personal address
book (or data store)...

~~~
parano
No, that's why I have my email visible to friends.

However, that doesn't mean I give them permission to easily mass import it
through Facebook to whatever *Ville app is popular that day. If they allowed
email export, my email is very quickly being hidden.

------
henry81
Same argument I see others posted. I downloaded my data ONLY to get my friends
contact information. They don't give you that. The wall posts, photos, and
friends names have zero value to me.

